# [SOLVED] MySpace Music Stealer?



## thatoneguyyep101 (May 25, 2008)

I'm wondering if anyone has the MySpace Music Stealer? I used to have it, but lost it. But when I opened it, it would play music, then ask me to enter a url, and then ask me what I want from the url, like audio, or pictures, etc. Anyone have it? Thanks. :smile:


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: MySpace Music Stealer?*

I have one but I won't give it to you.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: MySpace Music Stealer?*

thread closed
ASSISTANCE WITH ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES 

We will not provide any user with information about the location of websites that assist with software pirating, hacking, password cracking and keystroke recording software. Furthermore we will not offer advice, assistance or instruction with regard to any of the above activities, illegal or otherwise.


----------

